# Whats a Bird mouth bit



## Les Loken (Sep 24, 2004)

I saw a routor show that used this bit to make six sided colums. They also have one that is used to creat an eight sided colum. Supposedly only one side of the board needs to be cut,the other side should mate up perfectly.Now wouldnt that be dandy!


----------



## cschoolland (Sep 19, 2005)

Check out leevalley.com and enter 16j40.56 in the search area and it will take you to the bits yoiu describe. I don't own these, but they do look kind of fun.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Les, the birds mouth bits have cutting edges at an angle on each cutting edge.
The angle allows you to route angles on the edges to enable the construction of rounded, or cone shaped items. I have the bits from Lee Valley and they work fine.
I constructed a waste basket, out of some cherry stock with them and had to sand the out side surface round, but that was easy because very little material was left proud of the surface. The idea was originally used to make masts for ships. 
Woodnut65


----------



## k1wml (Oct 16, 2005)

HI LES I saw you are interested in the birrdsmouth bit. i got one but remember they only sell 1/2 inch shank-- i had to go out and buy a 1/2 inch router hi hi.. I use mine in making 6 sided lighthouse. It is perfect as all you do is cut a tapor on the side and run one side thru the router and it fits perfect and most of all is strong.. Have fun woodworking


----------

